# Panelboard Installation Height



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum height requirement from the ground for switchboards / panelboards? 

The question is in regards to an old 3 phase panel that is sitting directly under a meter pan. The original installation did not have a main breaker (among other problems) The panel now has to be replaced but the shortest/smallest 3 phase panel available (Main with 30 circuits) puts the bottom of the panel about 16-18 inches above grade.

I've asked around and done a bit of research and I can not seem to find any references to min. heights anywhere in the code. Article 110.26 seem to address the issue comprehensively and I don't see anything listed there. It is an outdoor panel so I feel like I may be overlooking something in this regard. Any other articles come to mind?

Photo of panel in question here --> http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/shanedugas-12458/albums/swimming-pool-electrical/2145-photo/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There is no minimum unless it's a mobile home.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> There is no minimum unless it's a mobile home.


Whats the max height, 6' 7".....?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Whats the max height, 6' 7".....?


Sorta. 6'7" to the top most overcurrent device installed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe it's 6' for the main breaker.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i've asked an inspector about resi services, and "he would like to see no less than 18" to grade." That's his own deal tho.

Clearance issues in that pic, or is there 36" to that pipe?


----------

